# Claudication VS Intermittent Claudication



## VeronicaAC1 (Jan 27, 2014)

If the only wording a record has is the word "claudication", would you automatically code 443.9 or would you also require the word "intermittent" to be there as well?  There is more than 1 type of claudication, for example Neurogenic Claudication, not all are vascular, not to mention the book states "Intermittent Claudication NOS", not just "Claudication" by itself. 
I have done alot of research on this issue, and although about 15% of it is a little vague, it all points to it needing to say "Intermittent Claudication", however I have an auditor telling me otherwise. Please help and if you would code if it DID NOT have intermittent, please explain your rationale. Thank you


----------



## Mrutkowski18 (Jan 29, 2014)

Claudication, literally 'limping' (Latin), is a medical term usually referring to impairment in walking, or pain, discomfort or tiredness in the legs that occurs during walking and is relieved by rest. The perceived level of pain from claudication can be mild to extremely severe. Claudication is most common in the calves but it can also affect the feet, thighs, hips, buttocks, or arms. The word "claudication" comes from the Latin "claudicare" meaning to limp.

Claudication is pain caused by too little blood flow during exercise. Sometimes called intermittent claudication, this condition generally affects the blood vessels in the legs.
Although it's sometimes considered a disease, claudication is technically a symptom of a disease. Most often, claudication is a symptom of peripheral artery disease, a potentially serious, but treatable circulation problem.


If you can't inquire the physician for further explanation/documentation I would code it as a symptom.


----------



## VeronicaAC1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Great reply!! Thank you very much!


----------

